# lost interrupt



## TMG (4. Januar 2005)

Hiho,

ich installe (oder ich versuche) Mandrake Linux 10.1.

MItten in der Installation sagt er mir: "needs ide-cd", findet dann mein DVD-Laufwerk und spuckt dann aber pausenlos (mit einer Verzögerung von jeweils ca. 30-60 sek) folgende Meldung aus:

<6> ide-cd: cmd 0Y25 timed out
<4> hdc: lost interrupt

Was kann ich da machen ? 
Hat jemand schonmal dasselbe Problem gehabt und evtl. eine Lösung ?
Oder falls niemand eine Idee hat. Wo könnte ich mich dazu schlau machen ?

Vielen Dank

Grüße,
Christian Rosick


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2005)

Kann es sein das dein Laufwerk die CD nicht richtig lesen kann?


----------



## TMG (4. Januar 2005)

Also erstens ist es eine DVD und ausschließen möchte ich das nicht. kann es denn daran liegen ? oder wie warhscheinlich ist es, dass es daran liegt?


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2005)

Also mein Notebook bringt auch diesen Fehler wenn er was nicht lesen kann.


----------



## TMG (4. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab mal versucht, die DVD "unter Windows XP"  komplett auf die Platte zu ziehen und das funzte einwandfrei.

hat linux da andere verfahren, eine DVD zu lesen  unwarhscheinlich, oder ?


----------



## Sinac (4. Januar 2005)

Also das läuft unter Linux und Windows natürlich ganz verschieden, Linux macht sowas über das SCSI-Subsystem glaube ich, aber meine Erfahrung war auch das Windows mit den kaputten CDs besser klar kam.
Es muss aber nicht daran liegen, schua doch mal bei Google ob du da was findest zu dem Fehler und der Situation.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## TMG (5. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab da ne Menge Leute gefunden, die dasselbe Problem hatten, aber keiner hatte eine Lösung...

bevo rich zu tutorials.de komme und Leute nerve, geh ich eh zu google. 

Naja, kann man nichts machen. Werdich wohl auf ein anderes System umsteigen müssen...


----------



## Sinac (5. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab mich auch nochmal umgeschaut und es deutet wirklch alles auf Lese- oder Hardwarefehler hin. Grade wenns im Abstand von 30-60 Sekunden kommt.
Hast du vielleicht einen anderen PC an dem du das testen kannst oder ein anderes Laufwerk?
Wenn die DVD zerkratzt ist oder so brenn sie nochmal, aber vielleicht etwas langsamer, auch das auslesen.
Ansonsten: Debian 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## TMG (5. Januar 2005)

hmm, ich hab Sie 2 mal "4X" gebrannt. ich werd Sie nochmal 1X brennen. vieleicht klappt es ja dann. ich sag dann bescheid, wenns geklappt hat. wenn nicht, komm ich eh wieder 

Dankesehr


----------



## TMG (5. Januar 2005)

So, ich hab jetzt mal den Rat eines Freundes befolgt. 
Ich sollte das DVD-Laufwerk und die HDD auf Single stellen und jeweils an einen IDE Strang rahaun.

Leider klappte das nicht.

Ich hab es einfach nochmal durchlaufen lassen, bis abzusehen war, dass nichts mehr dabei rum kommt. Hier ist die Fehlermeldung. Ich hoffe, dass ich mich nicht verschreibe 

Vieleicht bringt uns dem Problem ja näher:

hda (Das ist meine Festplatte): max request size: 128 KiB
hda: lost interrupt
so, dann rattert der weiter und erkennt das DVD Laufwerk dann irgendwann nach ca. 5 Min.
Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
<4> hdb (logischerweise mein DVD-Laufwerk): lost interrupt
<6> ide-cd: cmd 0X25 timed out
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<6> ide-cd: cmd 0X25 timed out
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
<4> hdb: lost interrupt
so ungefär sah es aus, kurz bevor ich den Rechner restartet hab.

Also wird es wohl ein Lesefehler sein, denke ich.

Aber was kann man dagegen machen 
Immerhin kann ich die DVD ja Problemlos lesen. (unter Windows)
könnte man jetzt in Erfahrung bringen, was das Problem ist 

Dankeschön

Grüße,
Christian


----------

